
Plan B - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/01/plan-b/
======
raju
Honestly, I have to agree with a lot of the commentators on TC. I am not quite
sure what Steve was getting at there. Anyone else feel this way? And if
someone did figure out what he was getting get, care to elaborate?

~~~
seiji
The writeup makes no sense. It doesn't even meet basic standards for english
grammar and understandability.

From the page: "On Microsoft’s side, Twitter needs to end the rivalry between
Exchange and SQL Server on the delivery side"

~~~
unexpected
wow, and I thought it was just me. Seriously, did he read (and re-read) what
he wrote before he published it?

------
olefoo
My theory is that Techcrunch is experimenting with someone's technology demo
for writing Op-Eds with AI.

Either that or the writer took one bonghit too many before sitting down to
write.

It sounds visionary but it's really incoherent.

------
staunch
Spolsky once dissected a rant by Steve Gillmore only to comment that _"It took
me over three hours to research and explain all this, and, as you’ll see if
you follow closely, Gillmor’s entire argument fell apart under scrutiny, so I
don’t think I’m going to be doing in-depth explanation like this again."_

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/12/23.html>

------
mxh
_Mesh abstracts devices and operating systems into objects that can be
coordinated and orchestrated to deliver the appearance of a single or
composite device. That’s the guiding principle behind virtualization, which
permits applications to address these virtual devices as single entities while
spreading computational load across machines, domains, and business
processes._

This is gibberish.

------
gojomo
Please, no more cross-posts of Steve Gillmor's rambling stream-of-
consciousness TechCrunch essays? Or at least include "Steve Gillmor" in the
headline, so we know there's no news content?

------
aneesh
Makes no sense!

Sounds like it came straight out of this: <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>

------
hv23
Honestly, does anyone know where Steve Gillmor even came from? I had never
heard of him until 2-3 months ago, when TechCrunch started making a play at
the "Gillmor Gang", and then gradually started phasing in his posts. As bad as
his prose is, he's not much better as a podcast host-- he's rude,
unapologetic, and generally condescending to his "guests". You get the same
sense from his writing.

------
iamdave
"In the past, you could measure Microsoft’s success by others’ weakness"

Do people actually have that mentality?

~~~
E-Ray
I don't think people have that mentality to judge anyone base on people's
weakness, maybe majority judge them by the percentage profit compare to time?

~~~
iamdave
I'm just a bit bugged that someone actually thinks that's how the industry
works.

------
cousin_it
I bet Steve Gillmor can't code.

